# New to FreeBSD: how to configure networking? RTL8111/8168B



## ultrakomm (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi!

I'm just starting out with FreeBSD, coming from Linux. I've been trying to figure out how to get my network card working, but I'm in need of some help.

The command _pciconf -lvc_ shows the card as: "RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller". The adapter is the onboard adapter on my motherboard, an ASUS C60M1-I (AMD C-60/AMD FCH A50M).

How do I make FreeBSD recognize the adapter?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

It already recognizes it.  The interface is called re0.  To have it configured via DHCP on startup, add this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```

If there are other ifconfig_re0 lines in there, remove them.


----------



## ultrakomm (Nov 24, 2012)

It didn't recognize it. If I ran _ifconfig -a_ it would only show loopback. I solved it by using 9.1-RC3 instead of 9.0-RELEASE. Seems the network adapter wasn't supported?


----------



## Ahallron (Nov 24, 2012)

*Asus*

Hi, i just bought this nice systemboard too. I don't worry about NIC, because i got Intel Gigabit Network adapter :e But how does the rest of hardware? Can you monitor CPU temperature, volltage etc? Does BSD recognize that all? Gonna run jus an NSF and Samba Server on it


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

ultrakomm said:
			
		

> It didn't recognize it. If I ran _ifconfig -a_ it would only show loopback. I solved it by using 9.1-RC3 instead of 9.0-RELEASE. Seems the network adapter wasn't supported?



There were some updates to support the later versions of that chip, which in the past didn't change much.


----------

